# youth hunt



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Just wondering who will be taking part in the state wide youth waterfowl hunt this weekend? 

I`ll be out with a group of kids this weekend tring to get 2 young hunters their first birds.we have 4 kids in the blind this year and with any luck they will have a good weekend.



Good luck,

Bub


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

..... and I'm so happy to be able to do this. But Rob, will I really pass for a kid?


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

i`m sure i`d have no problem passing a little fella like you off as a kid.lol 2 weeks buddy and you`ll have your first bird.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck w/ the hunt. If something changes you know where I'll be and you are welcome to come help me drag my Buck out of the woods.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck and have fun! Let us know how they do...


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

well today was a blast.we had 3 kids out today and each got to pull off a shot or two. they each one got a bird, they took a drake woodie,hen green wing and a hen blue teal. i got pics and i`ll post them in just a little while. 

the geese didn`t want to come in today so i`ll change acouple things in the am. and see if i can get them in alittle closer.more to come....


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

i posted the pics. of the boys and their birds and also posted a couple pics of our duck blind. i think we did a pretty good job of concealing it.


Bub


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

the booys hunted in the am only and both boys got a goose and both geese had leg bands.trevors first goose and it has a band ...lord you should have seen that boy strut.lol


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like a good time and you got some kids hooked on something positive!


----------

